#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-21
<BUGabundo> evening
<joaopinto> oi
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, jogas jogos opensource ?
<BUGabundo> n jogo kase nada
<BUGabundo> pq joaopinto?
<joaopinto> ando com uma ideia para um evento com jogos OS
<BUGabundo> no q eu puder ajudar
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-22
<BUGabundo> night guys
<andreamorimneto> ola
<andreamorimneto> alguem pode me ajuda no meu ubuntu
<andreamorimneto> estou precisando de ajudar para configurar o meu ubuntu
<andreamorimneto> alguem responde por favor
<kimus> o que se passa andreamorimneto
<kintoandar> kimus: malta nova no IRC de certeza
<kimus> kintoandar: era a perguntar sobre o kismet... mas aposto que já tinha falado com ele à uns meses
<kintoandar> bem, foi ele q perdeu :p
<kimus> é pessoal novo a aprender a 'piratear'/'hackear'
<kintoandar> script kiddies
<kintoandar> e tu pah, já li algumas coisas sobre ti... que fazes por cá?
<kimus> kintoandar: ? les-te algumas coisas sobre mim? coisas não muito boas presumo...
<kintoandar> django para a cabeça e tal
<kintoandar> pelo q m apercebi já és da velha guarda
<kintoandar> tipo o higuita e tal
<kimus> lol
<kintoandar> é pena o canal ser paradito, mas acredito q estamos todos cá para o mesmo
<kintoandar> tentar ajudar quem começa nesta demanda do FOSS e Linux
<kimus> é parado porque ninguém usa. usam agora o facebook... e emails
<kintoandar> isso é overated, são modas
<kintoandar> IRC sempre foi e sempre será onde a malta se encontra
<kintoandar> basta passar pelo #centos, ou outra comunidade de developers #android #openssl
<kintoandar> etc
<kimus> pois... e emails (da mailinglist) por vezes não é a melhor ferramenta para ajudar
<joaopinto> modas :) ?
<joaopinto> desculpa mas estás mal informado sobre o numero de utilizadores de IRC ao longo do tempo :)
<kimus> não é modas... o IRC é que ninguém já usa... é só outro tipo de chat
<kimus> estou? optimo
<joaopinto> obviamente era para o kintoandar
<kintoandar> admito q uso do IRC decresceu, mas continua vivo e de boa saude
<joaopinto> para um minoria ;)
<kintoandar> mas é uma "minoria" bem importante ;)
<joaopinto> por falar nisso um dia destes tenho que testar os clientes de jabber
<joaopinto> a ver se ja ha coisas mais interessantes para colaboração
<kintoandar> pah, openfire é catita, mas na altura com 50 users o gajo ficava de joelhos
<kintoandar> (altura == 2 anos atras)
<joaopinto> isso tem algum tipo de whiteboard para chats de grupo ?
<joaopinto> alias hum, isso é em java ?
<kintoandar> yap corre em tomcat
<kintoandar> imagina como um proxy de comunicação IM
<kintoandar> permite chatrooms, etc
<kintoandar> cada um tem q ter um cliente compativel para aceder ao serviço
<kintoandar> mas acredito q agora já deva ter isso integrado
<kimus> também já usei DimDim mas agora já não é free o uso
<kimus> olá joaopinto, nem tinha reparado que eras tu à pouco
<joaopinto> :)
<kimus> pensava que estava ainda a falar com o kintoandar
<Jise> boas e gordas
<godu> boa n8
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-23
<BUGabundo> weee
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-24
<Fabio> Estou com um problema no "controle de brilho" alguem por gentileza poderia me ajudar ?
<joaopinto_> oi Fabio , desculpa mas nao te sei ajudar nisso
<Fabio> de qualquer forma agradeço pela atenção.
<kintoandar> Fabio: http://kintoandar.blogspot.com/2010/07/asus-eee-1001p-ubuntu-how-to.html
<kintoandar> secção: Screen Brightness; pode ser q ajude
<Fabio> obrigado quando puder vou testar
<Fabio> esse passo que ainda não tinha testado
<Fabio> problema resolvido obrigado kintoandar
<ruiserra> Boa noite,
<ruiserra> alguem sabe onde está o ficheiro para alterar a linguagem do teclado no ubuntu?
<joaopinto> oi
<joaopinto> hum
<joaopinto> queres dizer no ambiente grafico ?
<ruiserra> nao, por sheel
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-25
<kintoandar> /part/part
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-26
<PhoenixSTF> boas, alguem sabe de alguma forma de baixar a velocidade de transmissão de um HDD
<Gustavo> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-27
<godu> oi. eu queria configurar um servidor proxy português no transmission para poder fazer downloads sem contar tráfego  internacional. Alguém me ajuda?
<PhoenixSTF> godu, boas isso nao sei bem como fazer isso... contudo gostaria de ajudar
<godu> primeiro eu precisava achar um servidor proxy português que ainda não consigui
<PhoenixSTF> Godu: isso é complicado, portugal nao é prorpiamente barato em termos de servidores
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-20
<D4rcK> Algum fera em HDs disponivel neste fim de domingo para uma ajuda??
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ifail-Ubuntu> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Freedom-crushing govts close to ruling our web, fears FCC boss
<astroo->  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/02/22/fcc_wsj_itu/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Apelido12> oi, quero instalar o ubuntu junto com o windows e nao sai de uma tela negra
<Apelido12> que fazer?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<D4rcK> Qual melhor aplicativo para converter meus DVDs em Outros formatos de video no Ubuntu
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Facebook spies on personal text messages, report says
<astroo-> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/technology/facebook-spies-on-phone-users-text-messages-report-says/story-fn7celvh-1226282024364
<dcosta> boas notites a todos
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> olá astroo-
<dcosta> novidades ? do teu projeto ?
<astroo-> 1 perito estrangeiro ofereceu-se para construir gratis mas anda muito ocupado
<dcosta> hehhe astroo- diz-me coisas novas
<dcosta> eu tambem te oferci "ajuda" se bem que ... ocupado e desmotivado é o que ando mais
<astroo-> do forum portugal a programar tiraram da possivel aprovaçao sem dizer nada mas falei com 1 admistador
<dcosta> o fernado não tem aparecido ?
<astroo-> o meu projecto bem precisa de existir que aqui a noite pelo - esta totalmente morto
<dcosta> ou já foi dormir ?
<astroo-> nao tenho reparado
<dcosta> quando a mim ... a meu humilde palpite tens de melhorar a apresentação do site
<dcosta> e depois um pouco de SEO_Blackhat para meter o teu site no topo
<astroo-> estou a espera do perito ter tempo ja que pagos nao consigo encontrar nenhum em Portugal
<dcosta> se não sabes o que isso é "google-it"
<dcosta> lol ? pagos ?
<dcosta> de graça é que talvez arranjes poucos
<dcosta> a pagar é o que não falta
<astroo-> mas onde?
<dcosta> tens muitos
<astroo-> na net e tudo virado para por anuncios a pedir peritos
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> diz la sff
<dcosta> diz-me o que queres e eu arranjo-te possiveis candidatos
<dcosta> manda um mail para :
<astroo-> tem de ser "baratos"
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> lá está ...
<dcosta> queres peritos baratos ?
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> la esta nao
<astroo-> sou pobre e no fim so quero ser 1 utilizador banal
<dcosta> da-me o link do site
<dcosta> astroo-: que idade tens ?
<astroo-> http://newirc.exofire.net/
<astroo-> 45
<dcosta> prontos
<dcosta> astroo-:  quando clikei no link apenas andei a dar uns centimos a que lá meteu o link da grupon
<astroo-> nao percebi...
<astroo-> so para saberes eu fui em principio 1 de 1 duzia que mais ajudou sobre pcs na ptnet nos ultimos 6 anos
<dcosta> acredito :P
<astroo-> sai da ptnet porque e 1 ditadura e esta quase morta em coisas serias
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-18
<astroo-> Schoolboy invents computer system  http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/schoolboy-invents-computer-system/article5700785.ece
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-19
<astroo-> ASUS routers may be showing your personal files to EVERYONE  http://betanews.com/2014/02/18/asus-routers-may-be-showing-your-personal-files-to-everyone/   fora do tema do canal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rivstfo> boas pessoal
<rivstfo> tenho aqui um problema
<rivstfo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206371&page=2
<rivstfo> alguem me consegue ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-21
<astroo-> Adobe releases emergency Flash update amid new zero-day drive-by attacks   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/02/adobe-releases-emergency-flash-update-amid-new-zero-day-drive-by-attacks/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-23
<nunogonalves> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Maluno> Olá
<Maluno> Alguém por aí que me possa dizer se estão interessados num colaborador da área de Braga e com ligação ao Zwame?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-22
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-24
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-27
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-28
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-02-20
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-02-21
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-02-23
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-02-20
<nuno_nunes> boa noite precisam de suporte em linux
